# Decided not to cover up anymore



## Tarella (Oct 2, 2005)

Click this link for a photo of A bit more of me *Well I guess all this time I have been covering up to save myself for someone really special. Didnt want to show all my wears to everyone, but recently I really questioned myself and find that I cover up because I dont want to show just how big I am to everyone here and to maintain my modesty and girl next door image.

I admire the women that feel confident enough to show all of their beauty in a classy but revealing way. I feel disillusioned as well with the so called adoration of a special person in my life. I am coming clean here and now. I usually consider myself a confident sexy bbw, but lately I question just how intelligent I am. Here is why.... I have been seeing a guy who I have adored completely through 5 years of friendship. He says he loves me to pieces yet I have not met any of his family, or his friends, as a matter of fact I have not met one single person in his life. I have lied to those around me that I love, in telling them that yes, I have met people in his life and yes, he wants me in his real life. I guess I am realizing that life is way to short and I have way too much(no pun intended and pun intended) to share with someone who wants to be in my day to day life. 


Its ironic that here I cover up and not show my beautiful fat body to save it for him and here I sit alone ...and he doesnt show me to anyone in his life. He tells me soon...soon....I will treat you like a princess and spoil you rotten. I am pathetic..I know....i guess i am niave to have bought into such a romantic idea. He tells me I am special, that there is no one else like me on the planet and we match up like chips. 

Well I realize more about myself and have grown in many ways since coming to find Dimensions. I have mixed emotions about men who say they aren't FA's but then get very turned on by increases in size or my fat rollypolly body. I used to get mixed emotions about the guys who said they thought I was so wonderful but they could never date a fat woman/girl. 

I want to hear what people think I should do in regards to a huge life issue.....should I say goodbye to a great guy who says he loves me but also wont share me with people in his real life? My gut instincts have been screaming out for well over a year that I should move on, but my heart tells me something different.

Anyways, here is a photo of me not covering up so much anymore. Hopefully I will come to show you just how much of a Dimensions girl/woman I am.

Thanks for listening to my rambling,

Sincerely,

Tara

*


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 2, 2005)

You've not met any of his family or friends in the 5 years you've known him? That is a tad odd. 

Me personally, I'd be ecstatic to get a bbw girlfriend and I'd be showing her off to everyone I know.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 2, 2005)

The link isn't working for me, so just wanted to let you know. **edit: I copied the link and pasted it into a new window and it worked fine... not sure why the clicking didn't work out**

As for the guy... in short, let him go. 

You deserve more than wasting years of your life waiting for what he says will be. If he isn't ready and willing to seize each day he can have with you in his life, then you deserve someone who will be willing. 

He is buying time to work out his own issues, and he's doing it on your life time. I have no tolerance at all for this type of nonsense, and as long as your mind and heart are tied up with him, you will have no ability to be open to someone else who may come along. 

Free yourself to something more complete, so you can get as good as you can give.


----------



## Seth Warren (Oct 2, 2005)

To quote Dan Savage: DTMFA!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 3, 2005)

I seems that you may care for this guy very much...
It sounds to me like he still hasn't come to grasp with his own feelings. He sounds a little unsure to me.
It's great that you would think about his thoughts by not posting your pictures just yet though.
But honestly... If you want to post pics, then go for it. Now i'm not saying this just because I want to see your admirable beauty, but there's a large amount of couples here, and from what I've seen, their relationships haven't been too rocky with one of the spouses posting pictures. Maybe you want to talk to him about it, and ask him what he thinks. He may not have a problem with it, and he may even encourage ( I don't know about the second one  ) it.

On another note... five years is a long time...... I don't know what to say about that........ He needs to act fast.

But good luck in whatever decision you make.
and by the way... to put those emotions in words, you have to have some intelligence...... 
Jon


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Oct 3, 2005)

You are a stunning beauty Tarella! Good luck with this situation...


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 3, 2005)

Tara...

If you haven't read "the" book yet...you need to. It's called, "He's just not that into you."

When a man can't or won't involve you in his life after 5 years of dating...it's because he is just not that into you. No matter what he says to you, his actions tell the truth about his feelings.

When a man loves you and cares for you truly, you will be involved in every aspect of his life in every way. He will be proud of you, and go out of his way to make you a part of everything. He most certainly will not hesitate to introduce you to friends and family.

You are a very beautiful and obviously intellegent and articulate women. There is no excuse on God's green earth for this man to treat you in this manner. However, he will continue to do so, until you insist that it changes, one way or the other.

Hope things get better for you soon!!


----------



## Brenda (Oct 3, 2005)

Tara,

I admire your honesty and wanted to tell you that I have been where you are. I spent way too much time with men who just could not or would not give me what I needed (yes, I did this more then once). I made excuses for them and why they were not able to give me a full relationship but the fact was I lacked the faith that there was someone else for me. At times I fooled myself into thinking that things would improve in time but like you months turned to years with no real change. 

You have to find the strength to break this off or you will waste another 5 years with a man who is unable to share his life with you. You are a beautiful, bright woman not some dirty secret to be hidden away from family and friends. He may not mean to hurt you but he has and he will again. He gets all the wonderful parts of you and you get a few crumbs of attention. You deserve better and so much more. 

I wish you all the strength you need to open yourself to the possibilities of a real and lasting love.

Brenda


----------



## Tina (Oct 3, 2005)

Tarella, I'm sorry you're being hurt like this. It's so easy, when we love someone, to justify stuff like this, and then you look down the road and realize it's been going on for way too long and simply react. You asked for advice, so there's a couple of things I would say to you. First of all, if you are uncovering as a reaction to feeling hurt and fed up I'd wait a bit and then decide if it's still something you want to do. Rash decisions made in the heat of emotion are often regretted. You may very well decide you'd like to take that course of action, as it can feel freeing, validating, and many other 'ing's, but I'd give myself a bit of time before doing it, just to make sure it's done for the right reasons, and not as a reaction.

Secondly, if he's wonderful in so many other ways, I'd talk with my guy and tell him how I felt, and then give him two weeks to make arrangements for me to meet his family and friends, introducing me as his girlfriend (or however), but making no mistake that the relationship is definitely more than a friendship. If he balks, or says he will do it but just doesn't, I'd end the relationship immediately and wouldn't look back. 

Lastly, I'm not completely convinced he "just isn't into you." It's possible he *is* into you, but is so insecure that he cannot admit it to those around him. I say, if that's the case, it's time he grew some courage and confidence. Relationships with men who are not yet out of the closet can be very damaging if you're not strong enough in your self confidence and firm in your own self-perception -- and certainly not for the length of time you've given him. Seems five years is long enough, eh? If he's just not going to really let you into his life, every year you stay with him, you are possibly missing the opportunity of meeting someone who will *really* treasure you. 

_Edited to add: I'd watch his reaction to the reactions of others. If he seems ashamed or does not stick up for you if someone says something -- whether it's his mother or his friend -- I'd also end it. Either he loves you and is proud of you or he isn't. There is no in-between._

In any case, I've been through it (though the relationship was, thankfully, much shorter term), and would never stand for it again. Long live confident FAs!


----------



## Aliena (Oct 3, 2005)

Terella, 

Oh my gosh!! You are sooo beautiful!! You have a nice shape, great eyes and lovely hair!! And to top it, your post shows that there is a deep, caring, intelligent, person typing those heart-felt words! 

I too was in a situation simular to yours about five-years ago. This young man just seemed to be everything that I wanted. He was always there with me, going to movies, dinner, day trips; you name it. But, when it came to meeting his side of our friendship, it never happened. Curiousity killed the cat, because one day I got the bee in my bonnet and had to find out why that was. So, I followed him home one day and guess what I discovered? He was already married!! 
Needless to say, it was over. 

I'm not suggesting this is the case for you, but if someone spends five-years in your life, then your apt to know a little about their family and friends. If you haven't been privy to that side of him, then 9-chances-out-of-10, he's hiding something, whether it's another love, shame, or insecure feelings. 

Look into the mirror, see the beauty that I know everyone here see's in your pictures. Don't sell yourself short, you are worth everything you believe yourself to be and then some!

A poster here mentioned you should tell him your feelings, I agree with that. Tell him your feelings and how you feel that five-years should merit an invitation to meet the family. If he is serious about you, then this won't be a problem. If he is not, then he will either make excuses or keep you on that endless chain. 

Unfortunately, this is where your gonna have to draw the line and stick up for yourself and tell him that you want someone in your life that will let you be completely in theirs. In essence, you want 110%. If it all falls apart, then that means someone else is out there for you, someone who will appreciate every inch and thought you have. Keep the faith...FWIW, I finally found my prince, so it's not impossible. Infact, you'll find that this place has helped a lot of people find their princes and princess's; a topic of conversation as of late. 

Good luck to you and keep us informed and good job at trying to boost your morale and securities with yourself...baby steps will eventually make into giant leaps.


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Oct 3, 2005)

Tina said:


> Tarella, I'm sorry you're being hurt like this. It's so easy, when we love someone, to justify stuff like this, and then you look down the road and realize it's been going on for way too long and simply react. You asked for advice, so there's a couple of things I would say to you. First of all, if you are uncovering as a reaction to feeling hurt and fed up I'd wait a bit and then decide if it's still something you want to do. Rash decisions made in the heat of emotion are often regretted. You may very well decide you'd like to take that course of action, as it can feel freeing, validating, and many other 'ing's, but I'd give myself a bit of time before doing it, just to make sure it's done for the right reasons, and not as a reaction.
> 
> Secondly, if he's wonderful in so many other ways, I'd talk with my guy and tell him how I felt, and then give him two weeks to make arrangements for me to meet his family and friends, introducing me as his girlfriend (or however), but making no mistake that the relationship is definitely more than a friendship. If he balks, or says he will do it but just doesn't, I'd end the relationship immediately and wouldn't look back.
> 
> Lastly, I'm not completely convinced he "just isn't into you." It's possible he *is* into you, but is so insecure that he cannot admit it to those around him. I say, if that's the case, it's time he grew some courage and confidence. Relationships with men who are not yet out of the closet can be very damaging if you're not strong enough in your self confidence and firm in your own self-perception -- and certainly not for the length of time you've given him. Seems five years is long enough, eh? If he's just not going to really let you into his life, every year you stay with him, you are possibly missing the opportunity of meeting someone who will *really* treasure you.


 
i think this is the best advice in the thread, from a guy's point of view...


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 3, 2005)

Tara,

You're a beautiful girl (And Mom, too  ) It looks like you've been given some great advice...

What I feel is that obviously you're in love with this man. Love has strange paths.
No matter what you know in your head as right, your Heart often leads the course.
No matter how lonely the hours, the bare minutes of love suffice.

I can't give you advice, because I'm in a much different/but/similar boat.
I do feel that five years is a long time, however.
It sounds like your heart is sad... but please don't doubt yourself.

Don't ever feel that you're not good enough, and if he is in the closet...
perhaps you should take some time to evaluate the broader perspective.
I, personally, have dated a few Closet FA's. (When I was in my 20's)

At first, I felt that it was enough. One made me feel like crap. I felt, at least it's something. (What was I thinking!)
One met me at a BBW dance, then proceded to tell me over the next several months that if I LOST 100lbs, that he would marry me. lol. This guy made me feel so terrible about myself, I probably gained 25lbs just dating him for the few months that we did. (Was this his secret alterior motive? lol)


I finally figured out that most Closet FA's are harmless. Society is really cruel, period. Being a BBW today sometimes means we must become Superhero's.
I think of them as Poor Souls in the Closet.
I also think sometimes I'm not much of a Superhero, and more or less, need one myself.

Sometimes we find a path that makes our hearts swoon, and no matter how difficult (or long) the path gets, we continue.

I still remember when once I wasn't happy in a situation, we went to see the Disney Movie, Pocahontas. In the movie they played the song, "Just around the River Bend" and from there I made my decision. (Now go and listen to it ten times! Just kidding...)

Do what is best for you and your family, Tara.
That's my only advice, the rest of this was just babble.  


Hugs,
~Allie


----------



## highlanderburial (Oct 3, 2005)

You are so pretty. I can't imagine you being shy. Wow. What a crappy world we live in where a girl this gorgeous feels inadequate.....
I would love to give you some advice on life, but I can barely keep mine square, I would hate to add hypocrisy to my list of vices. The other photos in your album are wonderful. You have a real eye for photos, and landscapes...
Thanks for sharing.
Darn your hot!
HB


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Oct 3, 2005)

highlanderburial said:


> What a crappy world we live in where a girl this gorgeous feels inadequate


 
seriously, no crap.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 3, 2005)

Tarella,

It's hard to give advice when important pieces of the puzzle are missing. For example, I'm assuming you've discussed this with him already. Perhaps many times. What is his response? Does he offer you a reason?

If, indeed, it's because he's a closet FA, then continuing to carry on with him is likely quite toxic for you. I have sympathy for _young _ men struggling to find their FA sea legs, but a grown-ass man still ashamed of a harmless body type preference? He's got some growing up to do, and it's safer for womankind that he do it alone.

And the horndogs here will hate me for saying this, but "uncovering" your body on the internet at this time seems ill-advised, and perhaps a bit retaliatory. If you love this man, I don't think you want to hurt him, even if you're ready to cut him loose. You may be acting out of anger and frustration, but boobies on the internet are forever. Cool off some before acting in such a permanent way.

(Again, my apologies to the boys, but I imagine you've already saved it to your hard drive.)

And finding your next man that way may be setting yourself up for another such disaster. Think about how painful _another _ five years with another version of this man would be. For both you and your child/children.

You know you're a lovely woman (told someone the other day I'm SO glad my name doesn't begin with a 'T' so my pic doesn't have to appear next to yours on the members list). Let yourself heal a bit, and you'll be an even better version of yourself. Then think of the possibilities. A man who'll love you more honestly and more completely is out there Trust me.


----------



## eljay (Oct 3, 2005)

I echo Jack S's response! 

It sounds like it might be confronting your guy about it as 5 years is about 4 and a half years too long to go without introducing you to any of his family/friends. Perhaps point out that his insecurities might end up leaving him single if he does not confront them or at least come clean.

Good luck!


----------



## saucywench (Oct 3, 2005)

.................


----------



## Emma (Oct 3, 2005)

I'd been with a guy who treated me like that for a long time, recently i've decided enough is enough and i've gotta move on. Join me, we'll do it together


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 3, 2005)

Tarella said:


> ...and he doesnt show me to anyone in his life. He tells me soon...soon....I will treat you like a princess and spoil you rotten. [/B]




And each time he tells you that, respond with "Soon...soon...you will have the sacred priviledge of touching and carressing this heavenly bod. But until then....".

Tarella, you are _foin!_ (that's "incredibly gorgeous" in street vernacular). I'm just wondering what kind of a sad existance these grown men out there lead that they're _still_ driven by high school peer pressure. 

I bet I'm not the first person in this thread that has suggested that this guy is trying to keep you and those dimples all to himself and away from his buddies. 

Naw...he sounds like he's just a bit on the poultry side (chicken).


----------



## missaf (Oct 3, 2005)

Tarella said:


> I want to hear what people think I should do in regards to a huge life issue.....should I say goodbye to a great guy who says he loves me but also wont share me with people in his real life? My gut instincts have been screaming out for well over a year that I should move on, but my heart tells me something different.



From what you said here, he's got some serious issues if he can't integrate his care for you and his time with you in his every day life. Do you want someone in your life that's going to segregate you from who they really are? Chances are either he doesn't want you to see who he is, or he doesn't want his friends to see you. Either way, he's treating you in a substandard way, and well, you're letting him do it. 

Your heart may tell you different, but our hearts don't think well, they love well, but they don't advise us on how to protect ourselves.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 3, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I have sympathy for _young _ men struggling to find their FA sea legs, but a grown-ass man still ashamed of a harmless body type preference? He's got some growing up to do, and it's safer for womankind that he do it alone.




Exactly! The struggle to come to terms is valid, and it can take a bit of time, but if people are HONEST about that journey and you can help them through it, no problem. When it's a grown man who has been stringing her along for 5 years... there is no excuse in my eyes.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Oct 3, 2005)

In the 25 years that i've played whatever role it is i've played in the size acceptance movement, i've heard of this "keeping her a secret" syndrome enough times that i'm no longer astounded by it.
(Five years may be a record, though.)

You are, indeed, a very attractive woman but even if you weren't, you deserve better.
(that is, inless you enjoy isolation). 

I can almost feel sorry for a guy who has such "issues" that he would deny himself that great joy of showing the woman he loves off to his friends.
Almost, but not quite.


----------



## Tad (Oct 3, 2005)

A few thoughts, for what they are worth. First of all, let me recommend you to the yahoo group thedivineduo run by shyly and ally, as it is a one continual example of how revealing pics can also be incredibly classy (or else check out shylys page, the beauty curve, but I dont have the exact URL handy). There are other women out on the web who have classy images, but shyly and allys group explicitly works on the classy angle, which makes it a great place to learn how to get what you want. If you want to show more of your body, for your own reasons, then more power to you. But Id suggest taking the time to figure out how to get the effect you want from it all. You are old enough to know that we dont always get what deserve, so although you absolutely deserve respect, make sure with revealing pics to also demand respect by doing thoroughly on your own terms. 

Next about this guy, well, there are a few factors that enter my mind, some on one side of things and some on the other. For starters I know that this is a long distance relationship, which always creates the potential for game playing, as he can control when and where you get together. That combined with not having introduced you to family and friends seems odd. On the other hand, there are people who really dont have much social life, who may really enjoy spending time with a sweet heart, but who avoid their family and dont have real friendsyoull find this particularly in some of the professions with guys who focus their life around their work. I have no idea what this guy is like, if he talks about family and friends, or anything like that. But he would have to blind and a total idiot not to realize that he is lucky, no not just lucky, incredibly, amazingly, make other guys green with envy lucky, to have you in his life. You are one of the most all around wonderful women, again scratch that, one of the most all around wonderful people, that I have met. Oh, and you also have the beauty and elegance and poise that stories are made of. In other words, you are not close to replaceable, so if the thought of losing you does not strike terror into this guys heart, then something is very, very, wrong. I guess what Im saying is tell him your concerns, tell him that you are not willing to continue in this way, that you want to become more integrated with his life, or else you need to move on. With luck hell apologize profusely for not having done so, and will start making plans pronto to fix this situation. Anything else Id call not good enough.

Best of luck in getting through this incredibly difficult point in your life. Know that you are always welcome to talk about stuff, and that anyone who doesnt realize how nifty you are just from your posts, without pictures, is not paying attention.

-Ed


----------



## Tarella (Oct 3, 2005)

*I just wanted to tell each and everyone of you that I truly do appreciate you taking the time to give me words of advice and support. I have thoughtfully read everything that everyone contributed and some of you have moved me to tears and warmth. Though this place has had its share of arguments, distasteful discussions, and negativity, I am truly moved by the goodness that exists in people like you. I felt very relieved to be honest here and though I could not possibly share all the details of this situation, many of you have touched my heart with your offerings of good advice and care. Many of the things you have said have struck a chord in my soul and it feels good to realize that people can understand and know how I feel. I might add that there have been a couple of people contacted me directly and I have appreciated their willingness to delurk themselves to me.

As a woman I try very hard not to rosify my perception of romance, yet I am a sensitive soul. I have had my share of heartbreak, like anyone here. I also tried hard to stand by a wonderful man who truly did treat me well in every way but this one. Its hard to stop loving him, its hard to not want to believe what he says, its even harder to think of 5 years being spent in hopes of something more substantial, now on brink of loss. I have often been known to tell my clients who often express how hard life is, that once you realize that life is never easy, thats when you can move on with your life and enjoy the small things that bring us joy. It seems to help. It has also helped me a lot to express myself here and come clean with something I have felt that I have kept secret. Thanks for sharing my hearts burden and allowing me to express my feelings to you.

Sincerely,

Tara aka Tarella

*


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 4, 2005)

Tara, from the you I've come to know over the years I have to say that it's really his loss and I think you should put it on the line, either he brings you into his life or it's over. You have to be ready to not get the answer you want but this state of relationship limbo has to affect your life and life is too short to live this way. You are a beautiful and sweet person. Relationships are difficult at best. I will tell you having married a African American woman 21 years ago that there came a time that I had to face up to what I wanted out of life. I came to the conclusion that if my friends and family really cared about me they would accept my, at the time soon to be wife. She was the person I wanted to spend my life with. Well all these years and two wonderful daughters later, we have a very happy life with family and friends and we are just a couple, like everyone else. If it came to be that we wouldn't be like everyone else that would have been fine too. Relationships take commitment. After all, in the end it's just the two of you.


----------



## Cheryl05 (Oct 4, 2005)

It is just possible (maybe, but I'm being kind, really kind) that he is just insecure about his FA tendancies. But if that's the case and he's not changing at your expense its still very unfair to you. And you're going to be stuck at this level foreveer. 

More likely, as has already been hinted at, there is someone else in the picture. It could just be fatphobic relatives, but my suspicion is that its another woman with a ring on he finger and possibly kids. Or it could be that he's bi and its a boyfriend. But I could be wrong.

Some ways of checking - are there times of the day when you can't call him? Do you have his work and home numbers? Do you have his address and are you free to visit him at those locations unannonced?

Its simply not healthy for either of you to let this relationship stay where it is to meet your short term needs. You are getting no younger and need to think in whole life terms. I think you need to tell him that you're doing Thanksgiving dinner for him and his family - or you'll go to theirs. He has until Sunday to make the arrangements either way. See what happens - its time!


----------



## NFA (Oct 4, 2005)

Being insecure about being an FA is no excuse for that behavior. If that is the motivating factor, its horribly disrespectful and there is just no way to get around that. Some guy wants to be an FA in the closet? Fine. Its his loss. But have the decency to stay there. If you can't deal with being involved with a BBW, then don't be involved with a BBW. Its that simple. I have zero sympathy for closeted FA's. Its a stupid, stupid, stupid decision and I'm not going to coddle them for it. No fat person has the luxury of being in the closet. Its selfish and arrogant for an FA to do so. But as long as they are just hurting themselves, fine. Its their mistake. But making someone else deal with the mistake? That's beyond obnoxious. You're hurting someone else when you act like that, and any person who does that should be ashamed of themselves. Deal with your own problems. Don't pawn them off on someone else.

I'd like to give this guy some benefit of the doubt. I was in a long-term relationship when I was younger that was much the same way. I did meet her friends, but her family was strictly off limits. They literally weren't to even know I existed. I wasn't even able to answer the phone when we lived together. (to be fair, she eventually relaxed on that but I never felt comfortable answering the phone; took me a year to get used to answering it at my own place afterwards) Her reasons were personal and out of a desire not to disappoint strictly Catholic parents who'd have been upset she was dating a younger man and especially upset that we were living together. I eventually got to meet them, but the damage was already done at that point. Even with fairly innocent motives, that behavior has a very negative impact on someone's self-esteem and its not fair for you to feel this way.


----------



## bigbob10000 (Oct 5, 2005)

Basically if a guy does not take you around his family or friends he has problems. Who knows what they are. Go find someone that loves you and wants you to be WITH them. You do not have to be connected at the hip but there should be no question to you, his family and friends who he is seeing and it is more than casual.


BigBob10000


----------



## DrFeeder (Oct 5, 2005)

Dump the Chump!


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 6, 2005)

Tarella, you are a beautiful woman inside and out, regardless of how much or little you chose to physically reveal. I've come to know you as fun, kind, caring and intelligent...in short, a wonderful person. I can not speak to the motives or reasons behind this one who is hurting you, but in my book motives and reasons do do not matter in something like this, it's the results. Time to move on and make your self happy. If this one comes around and see's the treasure he's losing, and acts accordingly, great....otherwise you deserve better.


----------



## Pitbullboy (Oct 6, 2005)

As a life long bbw admirer who was ridiculed when I was young by my parents, I can understand to a point the way he is acting,though five years is a little long. 
If I were you I would just show up at his parents house and introduce yourself to his parents, this would teach him a lesson on how to be a real man and quit treating you like a fetish. Heck, he may have a second girlfriend in that part of his life,,I would start chipping away at this guys life and see whats up.

By the way,,nice pick,,,and I will gladly introduce you to my parents and friends,relatives,my dentist,family doctor,etc

Mark

Modesto


----------



## trainguy (Oct 7, 2005)

Your title, "decided not to cover up anymore' speaks on many levels.

It seems you have decided to physically 'open up'.
It appears you have decided not to cover up what your heart has hidden from you.
You reveal deep secrets that you've kept covered for a long time.

No doubt your heart was pounding as you came to terms with those decisions and opened yourself to this community. No doubt, you are a brave woman to do so.
My meager words are wholehearted support and encouragement for your heart and soul to find true happiness.

With admiration and respect, 
Scot


----------



## GreatScott (Oct 8, 2005)

Tara, you've always been one of my most favorite people that I met via Dimensions. Ditch the guy and get out there! He's stringing you along, and you shouldn't sit for it.

I'm just saying.

*huggles*

Scott


----------

